# Boradband Options Alicante City/ Area



## diaz101 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi All,

I am moving to Alicante in Jan to work and wondered about a couple of things that hopefully can be answered

1.Is ONO cable broaddband available in Alicante city or that approximate area, I would like a fast connection as I work in IT and I saw they offered 100MB which I have in the UK.

2. where is a good place to live for a 40 something male working at OHIM looking to experience all that Alicante has to offer?OHIM is inbetween ALicante city and the airport at this address Avenida de Europa, 4, E-03008 Alicante

3. I would like to take my own car initially as I am disabled so would make my life a little easier, so not sure if this has an affect on th eliving location.

any help greatly appreciated as I would like to find a nice place, not too far from the beach but with good links to facilities, I really would like to learn Spanish and enjoy my time is Spain,

gracias


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I take it you don't know just yet where you will be living?

Never fear there is loads of housing available and at a good price but a lot will depend on just what you want, if you want an apartment, to live in a gated community, a stand alone house or a semi detached and most importantly how long would you consider commuting to work?
It's hard to pin one area down but anywhere from Santa Pola, Gran Alacant, Elche, El Campello, San Juan are all good areas to look, and of course Alicante itself.
Checkout idealista.com for what housing is available.

Your car will be useful so I would be taking it as unless you live in Alicante city itself the public transport isn't great, I think there is just a bus that goes to OHIM from the train station in Alicante and you may need to take several connections just to get there depending on where you live. A car is a must I'd say.

Internet is a biggy, I would be surprised if anyone can get 100MB but then again we can't get cable broadband so maybe somebody who has better internet can chip in. But if internet is important to you then it will be something that should be taken into consideration when choosing an area to live because not all areas can get cable broadband.

I know it's a bit of a broad answer really, sorry about that.


----------



## diaz101 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up, I'm over end of December for a quick recce and booked myself into a hotel close to work for a couple of weeks, so I'll see how it goes


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Definitely a good idea, we came over a couple of months before we moved and looked for a place to rent, set up a bank account, etc... and just to get an idea of what the area was like.
I'm glad we had a place ready to move into when we got here.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi, 

I'm living in Alicante city, not sure if I can help much but I thought I'd let you know there's a bus that runs from the city to the airport every 20 minutes. Also, I could not get signal for Ono wifi but I find movistar great. 

Best of luck with your move!


----------



## DaveInSpain (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi,

I moved to Alicante a few months ago and also work in IT. I have 50Mb Ono connection. I have just done a speed test and I am getting about 35mb which is pretty good. I am very happy with it so far.

I live in the north of alicante city and it takes about 20 minutes to drive to OHIM. I am not sure about your disability but be aware if you take the bus, it stops on the main road at sea level and then you will have a couple of 100 metre walk up hill to the office.

In terms of where you live, you are probably best in central alicante. Another option is playa San Juan which is quite cosmopolitan and also has an international school where a lot of your future workmates send their kids and therefore choose to live.

Good luck
Dave


----------



## diaz101 (Dec 2, 2013)

DaveInSpain said:


> Hi,
> 
> I moved to Alicante a few months ago and also work in IT. I have 50Mb Ono connection. I have just done a speed test and I am getting about 35mb which is pretty good. I am very happy with it so far.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave and everyone else for the heads up, I am heading over on the 22nd for a couple of days, so will have a look about. Is it easy to go into a ONO shop and get information on where the cable is?? I suppose it's a nice to have, but there's really more to living in Spain than superfast internet, but I am a techie after all  And I'll check out the bus routes and stuff, cheers everyone


----------



## carmensan (Dec 18, 2013)

Ono. You also get tv +phone + adsl for 40+ euros.
Check if they reach your area.


----------

